# Malabar Spinach, a hot weather green.



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 23, 2014)

Ina was mentioning Malabar Spinach in another thread, and I had grown it a few years ago; so this morning I ordered a packet of it from eBay, and will plant it along the fence and let it climb. 
From what I was reading, this plant really gets growing when it gets hot ; which is when most greens usually wither up and die, or at least get too bitter to eat.
The vine can grow well over 10" long, and has pretty pink flowers; so it is often grown just as an ornamental vine, as well as for a healthy and tasty green.

Apparently, in warm climates, Malabar Spinach is perennial, but a heavy frost will kill it. It can also be grown in hanging planters, and I think it would look beautiful on one of the tall pedestal planters in the house; plus it would then live all year around and could be continuously be harvested for salads and stirfrys.

http://www.thekitchn.com/what-is-malabar-spinach-91477


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 23, 2018)

This is an old thread; but I wanted to update it with my this year’s experience with growing Malabar spinach. The first time I planted it, it was a fizzle. I think that it grew up the fence; but I really didn’t eat any of it, and then pretty well forgot about it until this year. 
I got some fresh seeds, started them in the aerogarden, and then set them outside to grow. I have been pinching back the tops to make the plants bushier, and then they will grow a thicker vine. 
I have some in a container that I am going to put in a larger pot and add a tomato trellis for the vines to climb, and a couple of them growing up the fence in front that I planted in gallon jugs. 
Mine are just starting to get large enough to pick now, and the leaves are as large as my hands.


----------



## Keesha (May 23, 2018)

Oh how lovely. Those leaves will be good to eat. They look great! 
I’m currently enjoying a variety of fresh lettuce leaves along with an assortment of fresh herbs. They are wonderful for eating. 
Enjoy.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 27, 2018)

Well, I was telling my husband about this not expecting him to order some. 
Now we'll have Malabar spinach. It should grow good in N Carolina.


----------

